# Damn you, usps



## David John (Jan 20, 2011)

So I eagerly await the arrival of my new T's today, who were supposd to arrive before noon.  By 3:0 I'm starting to worry...especially since the mail has already been delivered.  I go to the USPS tracking page and see this...



```
Class: [B]Express Mail®[/B]
Status:[B] Missent[/B]

[I]Your item was misrouted. The error has been corrected and every effort is being made to deliver it as soon as possible. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.[/I]
```
WHAT??  Out of all the packages this could happen to, it had to be my new pets.  This has happened more than once using the idiots at the USPS (which is why I exclusively send my stuff through UPS), but its usually something I purchased on eBay that can wait an extra day or to...or I can just claim insurance on and re-order.  However, this is not the case. It took me quite a while to find adult-sized specimens of the T's that I wanted for under $100...not an easy task. 

Its gonna break my heart if I don't get these alive.


----------



## bobusboy (Jan 20, 2011)

In my experience, a few days extra isn't the end of the world if there is a heat pack and some damp paper towel in there.

I had a pokie subjected to subzero temperatures in side my suit case for 7 hours or so and it survived no problem.  I wouldn't worry too much, but maybe I've just got a horse shoe way up there somewhere.


----------



## Wink (Jan 20, 2011)

i feel your pain man, i was supposed to receive some slings today...the last update USPS provided was at midnight saying it was about an hour away from my town and on its way...thats it though havent heard anything else! funny how an hour drive still isnt complete after 17 hours!! hope they update soon so i know, cuz we are gettin hit fairly good with snow and low temps! im scared for the slings! i called my local office about 6 times today, they have no info...i was under the impression the seller sent them express...but i guess im wrong


----------



## BrettG (Jan 20, 2011)

Wink said:


> i feel your pain man, i was supposed to receive some slings today...the last update USPS provided was at midnight saying it was about an hour away from my town and on its way...thats it though havent heard anything else! funny how an hour drive still isnt complete after 17 hours!! hope they update soon so i know, cuz we are gettin hit fairly good with snow and low temps! im scared for the slings! i called my local office about 6 times today, they have no info...i was under the impression the seller sent them express...but i guess im wrong


I have had Express packages show up AFTER Priority packages...Stuff happens.It is amazing that there are not more instances of stuff vanishing or being delayed with as many packages as they deal with every day.


----------



## Wink (Jan 20, 2011)

yes very true, i have had that happen a time or 2 myself. im just stumped that my package was only an hour away at midnight, but some 17 hours later its like it doesnt exist lol. im just worried about the slings, considering they are now forecasting temps in the single digits  other than that, it normally wouldnt matter if a package was late...


----------



## BrettG (Jan 20, 2011)

Wink said:


> yes very true, i have had that happen a time or 2 myself. im just stumped that my package was only an hour away at midnight, but some 17 hours later its like it doesnt exist lol. im just worried about the slings, considering they are now forecasting temps in the single digits  other than that, it normally wouldnt matter if a package was late...


Heh,listen to THIS one...Shipped some stuff to N.cal,and it went from Az to OHIO first,THEN to Cali.This all occurred OVER a holiday as well,so figure in 2-3 extra days in transit on top of what was expected..Where is the sense in that,when I could have DRIVEN the package to the buyer in 8 hrs?We have no choice but to bite the bullet and deal with it.


----------



## kylestl (Jan 20, 2011)

Having the same problem. Some of my dream t's are stuck in the mail and it's cold outside.I really hope they make it alive.........


----------



## Wink (Jan 20, 2011)

kylestl said:


> Having the same problem. Some of my dream t's are stuck in the mail and it's cold outside.I really hope they make it alive.........


where in missouri are you? if you dont mind me asking...im about an hour south of STL which was where my package was at midnight last night

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




BrettG said:


> Heh,listen to THIS one...Shipped some stuff to N.cal,and it went from Az to OHIO first,THEN to Cali.This all occurred OVER a holiday as well,so figure in 2-3 extra days in transit on top of what was expected..Where is the sense in that,when I could have DRIVEN the package to the buyer in 8 hrs?We have no choice but to bite the bullet and deal with it.


lol thats a bunch of nonsense there...it amazes me the stupid things the postal service does sometimes


----------



## kylestl (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm in south county near arnold. Who knows where the heck my package is. Not in missouri though.......


----------



## jonnyquong (Jan 20, 2011)

Let's just hope someone noticed it was missent before it was opened!


----------



## Wink (Jan 20, 2011)

kylestl said:


> I'm in south county near arnold. Who knows where the heck my package is. Not in missouri though.......


gotcha, not too far from me then. im about 60 miles south of arnold. my package was in hazelwood around midnight, but now....who knows what happened to it!


----------



## David John (Jan 20, 2011)

So a moment ago the doorbell rings!!  I excitedly go to the door to sign for my tarantulas when I open it to find the UPS guy walking away and see the box containing my new Cleveland CG15 wedges on the doorstep.  *For the first time in my life I was actually disappointed to receive new golf equipment!!*

This sucks, I swapped my shift at work today specifically to be home to sign for this package. Starting tomorrow I will be at the fire station for 24-hours...now I wont be able to get my package until Saturday morning.  The 35-hour heat pack is NOT going to last that long...now what??


----------



## Wink (Jan 20, 2011)

David John said:


> This sucks, I swapped my shift at work today specifically to be home to sign for this package. Starting tomorrow I will be at the fire station for 24-hours...now I wont be able to get my package until Saturday morning.  The 35-hour heat pack is NOT going to last that long...now what??


that really sucks man! do you have anyone that could be at your house to sign for the package just in case?? or maybe if you trust your neighbors they could watch for the mail guy and sign for it/keep it in their house til you get off work...just an idea


----------



## David John (Jan 20, 2011)

All good ideas, Wink...

I moved into my place in November and unfortunately I don't know any of my neighbors, nor do I have anyone who can package-sit for me. If the USPS would have called me back I would just have them hold it and I could leave work to pick it up.  I even lied and said it was my "cardiac medication" in hopes they would deliver it tonight.

I should have known better...those incompetent jackasses couldn't care less  The only way I would have gotten a response is if I had said it was Anthrax that I plan to forward to the White House.  But then my box of tarantulas would have been opened by the FBI.


----------



## Bengal21 (Jan 20, 2011)

put a note on your door with a post it saying leave the package, then sign it...


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2011)

To the OP:
Sipping tarantulas via USPS is ILEGAL. Since this site is basically the number one in the hobby  in the US, You might wanna change your signature.


----------



## super-pede (Jan 21, 2011)

Fran said:


> To the OP:
> Sipping tarantulas via USPS is ILEGAL.


What about chugging them?


----------



## David John (Jan 21, 2011)

super-pede said:


> What about chugging them?


LMAO.  Beat me to that one, super!!

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------




Fran said:


> To the OP:
> Sipping tarantulas via USPS is ILEGAL. Since this site is basically the number one in the hobby  in the US, You might wanna change your signature.


So are steroids, Fran.  Don't ask-don't tell.


----------



## paassatt (Jan 21, 2011)

All negative posts aside, FedEx Air is absolutely the best way to go. Good customer service if a problem arises, but that doesn't happen. I use them at work every day (as well as freight, etc) and also for personal reasons and they're better than good.


----------



## KnightinGale (Jan 21, 2011)

Just out of curiousity, what are Fed-ex air prices like compared to regular postal costs?


----------



## paassatt (Jan 21, 2011)

It all depends on which breeder you deal with if it's Ts you're looking for. You have to have an account with them to create shipping labels to get the package picked up, and different breeders can charge different shipping fees based on how much money they want to make off the shipment after recouping the fee FedEx charged them. $30-$40 for overnight, guaranteed live arrival is usually par for the course from what I've seen.


----------



## Big_nito (Jan 21, 2011)

paassatt said:


> It all depends on which breeder you deal with if it's Ts you're looking for. You have to have an account with them to create shipping labels to get the package picked up, and different breeders can charge different shipping fees based on how much money they want to make off the shipment after recouping the fee FedEx charged them. $30-$40 for overnight, guaranteed live arrival is usually par for the course from what I've seen.



But I think that $30-$40 is if u have an account with them. I tried to use fedex in one of my shipment before but they quoted me $70 for it...  Or mayba the fedex guy just wants to overcharge me?...


----------



## paassatt (Jan 21, 2011)

Big_nito said:


> But I think that $30-$40 is if u have an account with them. I tried to use fedex in one of my shipment before but they quoted me $70 for it...  Or mayba the fedex guy just wants to overcharge me?...


No, they definitely want you to have an account with them. The $30-$40 I said was what the customer can expect to pay to an online breeder for overnight shipping, not what someone shipping a T would pay to FedEx. Obviously it doesn't make any sense to open an account with them if you don't really have much of a shipping volume, so people who ship very few Ts will more often than not pay more to ship.


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't say too much about shipping rates and all that other fancy stuff, but I sure do hope those T's arrive very alive.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah USPS SUCKS. I had a shipment (not tarantulas) that was guaranteed by 3, and it arrived at like 5:30. I took off work to sign for it so I was livid. As for shipping T's via usps, why is it that so many people on here advertise that they ship them via USPS if it is indeed illegal? I would think that it would open up a world of problems for them.


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2011)

David John said:


> LMAO.  Beat me to that one, super!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Your comments are quite dumb, buddy.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fran said:


> Your comments are quite dumb, buddy.


I agree. Rude as well. Why would someone accuse a professional power lifter of using steroids? They get tested for that!


----------



## Lucy13 (Jan 21, 2011)

My T.aphophysis came via FedEx they left it on the porch in the snow without knocking or being signed for! I was livid! I know it was out there for no more than hour but still. My T was unharmed and healthy got lucky on that one.


----------



## paassatt (Jan 21, 2011)

Lucy13 said:


> My T.aphophysis came via FedEx they left it on the porch in the snow without knocking or being signed for! I was livid! I know it was out there for no more than hour but still. My T was unharmed and healthy got lucky on that one.


That's not FedEx's fault, it's the fault of the shipper for not attaching a signature requirement to the package. If there's no stipulation requiring a signature upon receipt, then FedEx has no choice but to leave it there.


----------



## Lucy13 (Jan 21, 2011)

paassatt said:


> That's not FedEx's fault, it's the fault of the shipper for not attaching a signature requirement to the package. If there's no stipulation requiring a signature upon receipt, then FedEx has no choice but to leave it there.


Very true even though he stated all packages are sig. required when shipped. A mistake on his part.


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 21, 2011)

BrettG said:


> Heh,listen to THIS one...Shipped some stuff to N.cal,and it went from Az to OHIO first,THEN to Cali.This all occurred OVER a holiday as well,so figure in 2-3 extra days in transit on top of what was expected..Where is the sense in that,when I could have DRIVEN the package to the buyer in 8 hrs?We have no choice but to bite the bullet and deal with it.


That is probably the reason it was sent to the Ohio hub, usually during holiday seasons local hubs for overnight packages are swamped, so they route the packages to a hub that will have a outgoing flight within the time frame. The problem is not with the shipper, its the persons who procrastinate to the last minute to send something during a holiday.  There is a reason they give warnings around holidays that packages may experience some delays. If they didn't ship it to Ohio, it may of been an extra 4 to 5 days instead. 



paassatt said:


> That's not FedEx's fault, it's the fault of the shipper for not attaching a signature requirement to the package. If there's no stipulation requiring a signature upon receipt, then FedEx has no choice but to leave it there.


+1

I deal with tons of mail order items, usually they are delivered via UPS, or FedEX, and I have never ran into an instance where the shipper required a signature, and the companies failed to request it before delivery. If I am not present, they always leave a message taped to my door that I missed the delivery and they will attempt a redeliver at blah blah, the next day.

 I'm not saying that it doesn't or cant happen, just stating it has never happen to me in the 10+ years of ordering items via online.



David John said:


> So are steroids, Fran. Don't ask-don't tell.


 Generalize much?


----------



## redrumpslump (Jan 21, 2011)

So are steroids, Fran.  Don't ask-don't tell.  [/QUOTE]

yea but you just posted on the largest public arachnid forum that you are doing illegal shipping. Since there has been issues with illegal shipping before what makes you think there isn't people watching this site for idiots like you posting there illegal activities. DUMB! 
Second Fran is one of the more knoweledgbale and easie to get along with guys on here. I think everyone will agree with me when I say he deserves alot of respect. Especially from someone who's only been on this site for a month.

Matt


----------



## codykrr (Jan 21, 2011)

I refuse to use Fed EX.  screw those sneaky ninja bastages!  I ordered a few Ts from someone on here(quite expensive Ts)  paid the 40 bucks for overnight, they were a day late, (the first time)  and left the package in my car when it was 100F+ outside!  not sure why he put it in my car but screw him. all 5 Ts were dead.never knocked or nothing. that was signature required.

the second time, I was taking in a breeding loan, and the fed ex dude left it on my door step in the ice, and this was signature required.  T lived but not my type of business.


----------



## Venari (Jan 21, 2011)

redrumpslump said:


> Second Fran is one of the more knoweledgbale and easie to get along with guys on here. I think everyone will agree with me when I say he deserves alot of respect.


Now keep in mind I have nothing against Fran. I'm just playing devil's advocate here.

Priests are usually held in high regard from the community. Then when evidence comes forward that they've been diddling little kids, the congregation may not necassarily believe it. 

I've always been of the opinion that just because somebody holds respect from X number of people, or they went and earned XYZ credentials, that they be disregarded from criminal accusations and investigations.  How many "highly regarded" people are still walking the street because a court witness was a college dropout (as in, no credentials), or any similar number of similar scenarios?


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 21, 2011)

Venari said:


> Now keep in mind I have nothing against Fran. I'm just playing devil's advocate here.
> 
> Priests are usually held in high regard from the community. Then when evidence comes forward that they've been diddling little kids, the congregation may not necassarily believe it.
> 
> I've always been of the opinion that just because somebody holds respect from X number of people, or they went and earned XYZ credentials, that they be disregarded from criminal accusations and investigations.  How many "highly regarded" people are still walking the street because a court witness was a college dropout (as in, no credentials), or any similar number of similar scenarios?


Yes, but that's whats wrong in society today, everyone wants to generalize!!

Basically what you are stating is the definition of generalization.Some power lifters use enhancement drugs, Fran is a power lifter who dedicated his life to his body, therefor by your definition Fran must be a steroid user?

Whatever! The point others are making about the comment is the fact it was unnecessary, and rather childish. Nothing short of poking a stick and going "nya nya".  I have no clue who Fran is, other than by this forum. I have never met the guy, have no clue on what his lifestyle encompasses. But to take a jab at someone, based on a generalization, is rather uncouth. 

Just my opinion, done with this thread. Have a good day.


----------



## Venari (Jan 21, 2011)

Suidakkra said:


> Basically what you are stating is the definition of generalization.Some power lifters use enhancement drugs, Fran is a power lifter who dedicated his life to his body, therefor by your definition Fran must be a steroid user?


Please find, and quote, any post by which I have generalized that power-lifters use any form of performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Wink (Jan 21, 2011)

i just cant believe this thread turned into accusing someone of steroids...first off, if he does use it, its his business and nobody else's (not saying you use fran)...david, look in the mirror and judge yourself before you dare judge anyone else, in all honesty i think you are probably just jealous of Fran in some way....not trying to throw gas on the fire here, just stating my 2 cents ;P


----------



## Johnny1320 (Jan 21, 2011)

paassatt said:


> That's not FedEx's fault, it's the fault of the shipper for not attaching a signature requirement to the package. If there's no stipulation requiring a signature upon receipt, then FedEx has no choice but to leave it there.


Wonder if some sellers do this on purpose to avoid LAG.  Fed ex has turned over things with no signature, and the animals were fine.  However, after reading about this, I have actually demanded to sign for it, and they will let you.


----------



## Venari (Jan 21, 2011)

John911 said:


> Wonder if some sellers do this on purpose to avoid LAG.  Fed ex has turned over things with no signature, and the animals were fine.  However, after reading about this, I have actually demanded to sign for it, and they will let you.


Considering each transaction is followed by a review, I doubt they will use this to try to get out of a LAG.


----------



## captmarga (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not going to get into a war, and not trying to play devil's advocate in any way.  I run a business, we get and send US Postal mail, UPS, FedEx, and occasionally even couriered packages. 

It doesn't cost anything to get a FedEx or a UPS account.  With the account, you can get pre-printed FedEx labels, they send them to you.  With a UPS account you can do your labels online, or go to the hub, print them there and hand them across the desk.  FedEx is now in Kinkos as well, and you can drop your packages off. 

I have reason to be dis-satisfied with ALL of the carriers, for one reason or another, over many years of dealing with them. 

Our regular UPS carrier is very good, and will hold a package if he sees that no one is at the office when he arrives early. The FedEx guy knows I collect Ts and will now make sure someone is there to sign for the package.  We also have a note on the office door that says we *DO NOT WAIVE* signatures - we MUST sign for all packages. I've also gone so far as to call UPS and have them hold a package at the hub.  The Airport hub is about 15 minutes away, and the local hub is half a mile from my house.

 While they aren't open on Saturdays, it's better than having a box of Ts sitting in the snow.  Now, keep in mind that most boxes that sit in the hub are in a UPS trailer - while they are out of the rain or snow, they aren't climate controlled. 

So keep all of that in mind when prepping for shipping any package with any carrier, not just Tarantulas. Accounts for tracking numbers are your friend. 

Marga


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 21, 2011)

ups lost a chameleon cage i sent...was in a box 4 foot tall by 2 foot wide, and a few inches thick....impossible


----------



## Bengal21 (Jan 21, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> ups lost a chameleon cage i sent...was in a box 4 foot tall by 2 foot wide, and a few inches thick....impossible



Look at the square footage of all of UPS's Distribution Centers / Airports then tell me it's impossible.  Their big airport in Louisville alone is bigger than a lot of cities.  4 foot box to you, needle in the haystack to them.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 21, 2011)

yea i get it, but if i was to do something like that at my workplace...then i would be found in a ditch somewhere....



Bengal21 said:


> Look at the square footage of all of UPS's Distribution Centers / Airports then tell me it's impossible.  Their big airport in Louisville alone is bigger than a lot of cities.  4 foot box to you, needle in the haystack to them.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sheesh this thread got out of hand for awhile there. Nobody has really answered my question as to why some sellers on here advertise using usps express shipping?I would never send out my T's using because I keep getting told it is illegal, but is there some sort of special license that allows you to use them? I am just confused by that whole matter.


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2011)

Im gonna reffer to the Steroid stupidity to set a couple of things straight:

I dont use steroids, I never did and probably never will. If anyone wants to insinuate something regarding this matter, please , dont open your mouth and acuse ,put a little wage on it and  Pay for a full blown blood/uring test, and I will do it very gladly.
If you are not gonna do that, then better shut up about it.


That said, whether I use steroids or not has NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS SITE and with the hobby. HOWEVER, this site is  a huge target for the goverment. There have been many cases of people getting caught shipping ilegaly already, on top of that we recently just had a big case of Tarantula smuggling and  that investigation is still on going.

For someone to  advertize in this site their personal hate towards the USPS because their ILEGAL shipment didnt make it on time, is asking for even more attention and more problems for US ALL.

So, my suposedly steroid use doesnt damage the hobby neither the site IN ANY WAY, but this guys stupid signature potentially does.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fran said:


> Im gonna reffer to the Steroid stupidity to let a couple of things straight:
> 
> I dont use steroids, I never did and probably never will. If anyone wants to insinuate something regarding this matter, please , dont open your mouth and acuse ,put a little wage on it and  Pay for a full blown blood/uring test, and I will do it very gladly.
> If you are not gonna do that, then better shut up about it.
> ...


Valid argument. All these recent posts have made me do some research, and everything I have now read confirms that it does violate usps's policies regarding what you CAN and CANNOT ship. It has made me rethink buying them AT ALL online, or at the very least making sure that they will be sent via fedex. This site has been an invaluable source of information for not only the proper care of tarantulas, but also the laws concerning them.

*Edit* Just did a little reading. Is it even legal to ship them via fedex?


----------



## Venari (Jan 21, 2011)

Fran said:


> Im gonna reffer to the Steroid stupidity to set a couple of things straight:


Fran:

I was merely using you as an example. I never said you did drugs of any kind, nor did I generalize that all power-lifters did so.

My example was on the fact that somebody said that you were held in high regard, and thus didn't do anything wrong. THAT was what my focus on.

I don't know you from Adam. I have no interest in accusing you, or anybody, of using drugs.


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2011)

Venari said:


> Fran:
> 
> I was merely using you as an example. I never said you did drugs of any kind, nor did I generalize that all power-lifters did so.
> 
> ...


No prob, I was reffering to the OP .


----------



## Wink (Jan 21, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> Valid argument. All these recent posts have made me do some research, and everything I have now read confirms that it does violate usps's policies regarding what you CAN and CANNOT ship. It has made me rethink buying them AT ALL online, or at the very least making sure that they will be sent via fedex. This site has been an invaluable source of information for not only the proper care of tarantulas, but also the laws concerning them.
> 
> *Edit* Just did a little reading. Is it even legal to ship them via fedex?


from what ive been told, UPS has no problem shipping T's at all. like i said in another post, my buddy knows a head honcho at UPS and he said that they do not consider T's as venomous and you can ship as many as you want as long as it doesnt exceed 150 lbs per box


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 22, 2011)

Venari said:


> Please find, and quote, any post by which I have generalized that power-lifters use any form of performance enhancing drugs.


My apologies, I took your post the wrong way. At first read it seemed like you were backing the OP. I just hate when people throw around generalizations, especially toward people they do not know. I am not as defined as Fran, but I too enjoy power-lifting, and the comment from the OP just hit me the wrong way.


Back on topic, although UPS has decent ground shipping, their overnight isn't all they hype it up to be. One to many times have they been late, and not even during holiday seasons. I would be worried to send any live animal via UPS. Just me though.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 22, 2011)

UPS's website says that ALL arachnids are prohibited.


----------



## Venari (Jan 22, 2011)

Imbrium said:


> UPS's website says that ALL arachnids are prohibited.


So is Fed-Ex the only legal way of shipping within the US?  Does anybody know if Canada Post has similar prohibitions?


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2011)

Fed-Ex is the only "possible" way to do it legally, since theres a somewhat blurry area on live animal shipping.

UPS,USPS...Ilegal.


Also, I have found this site: www.shipyourreptiles.com

But who knows if thats even Legal.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 22, 2011)

Venari said:


> So is Fed-Ex the only legal way of shipping within the US?  Does anybody know if Canada Post has similar prohibitions?


http://www.canadapost.ca/tools/pg/manual/PGabcmail_web_personal-e.asp#1457535

I was just reading that. From my understanding it says non-poisonous animals are allowed, however they also bring up insects separately and there is no mention of arachnids specifically.


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, if Fed Ex decides to join the flock,  we will have to use our best MPG vehicle, grab our shipping box and drive many miles to get our tarantulas. I really do not understand their take on the arachnid ban, I understand deadly specimens,but tarantulas? 

Sigh


----------



## xchondrox (Jan 22, 2011)

shipyourreptiles - was using UPS as the delivery service. It was a good deal they had worked out with UPS only problem was SYR took your word that you were sending non venomous reptiles. So eventually some dumb asses started shipping Hot snakes via SYR. Well some how that was discovered and UPS ended their shipping abilities. Last i looked at there site they said they were trying to work something out so they could continue biz. 

Fed-EX - requires you go thru a shipping verification process. You have to send in your 'box'  with conents packed just like you would a reptile/arachnid to their testing facility. They then smash and dismantle your 'box', a while later you'll get a waiver of responsibility in the mail from their legal team, you sign that waiving fed-ex of responsibility of death/injury to conents send it in then get a verification your 'live animal' account is set-up. That is the process i whent thru with Fed-Ex 6+yrs ago Im sure it is still the same. There are threads on faunaclassifieds with links to get you started in the process. As for the 30-40$ cost, thats if the shipper meets bulk shipping requirements or if you account has been established a long time. If your a new guy shipping 20 or so packages a year look at spending 50-70 for overnight for the first year or two.


----------



## Tremors (Jan 22, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> Sheesh this thread got out of hand for awhile there.


I agree!  


I've had the USPS send things all over the place before it got to me.  It's that whole efficiency thing and using hubs.  My last package went from northern California past my destination and then another two hundred miles south down to a hub in Santa Clarita before making it's way back the same 200 miles up to me.  It's really ridiculous when you think about it.  I work in SoCal but have my animals sent to my families home further North where someone will be waiting for the package.

I just thought of something.  You always hear about Tarantulas that somehow manage to crawl into a box full of bananas out in the jungle and then that box is sealed, driven into town, taken to the shipping dock where it can stay in the blazing heat all day, loaded aboard the ship and it stays in the cargo hold for weeks and somehow manages to pop out from a bunch of bananas in the grocery store scaring someone's meemaw to death.

Arachnids are pretty tough but extreme weather and roughing up a package is tough on them.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm so confused. How exactly do most people ship them then if it is illegal or against the company's regulations?


----------



## Tremors (Jan 22, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> I'm so confused. How exactly do most people ship them then if it is illegal or against the company's regulations?


It's sort of like "Don't ask, don't tell."  USPS, UPS, FEDEX, all know there are laws and regulations against it but they knowingly violate their own laws and regulations.

And "Why?", you may ask.  Money! Revenue.

I've been buying all sorts of exotic animals through the mail and private carriers for the last twenty years.  If the government had wanted to put the kabosh on sending exotic animals through the post they would have done it years ago.

For crying out loud.  The United States Postal Service sends boxes of baby chicks and ducks through the mail.  Imagine the potential danger of Avian flu.  But they still do it.


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Jan 22, 2011)

This thread has really helped me learn how to ship tarantulas. I still have tons of questions but I am understanding better.


----------



## kevin91172 (Jan 22, 2011)

Tremors said:


> It's sort of like "Don't ask, don't tell."  USPS, UPS, FEDEX, all know there are laws and regulations against it but they knowingly violate their own laws and regulations.
> 
> And "Why?", you may ask.  Money! Revenue.
> 
> ...


Ha!Ha! exactly I got a lot of back in the day many mean as hell gamecocks shipped to my via USPS and they hurt me and left scares on me...but T's are dangerous? I think they need to do a little more research on the business at hand..........


----------



## pocock1899 (Jan 22, 2011)

USPS, FedEx, and USPS are not all there is, there are other options. Maybe not as easy or as cheap, but...:

http://www.ipata.com/members-directory.php


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 22, 2011)

kevin91172 said:


> Ha!Ha! exactly I got a lot of back in the day many mean as hell gamecocks shipped to my via USPS and they hurt me and left scares on me...but T's are dangerous? I think they need to do a little more research on the business at hand..........


Plus it's not like they just drop a 6" pokie in the box, tape it shut, and call it good...  there is a procedure for it; a safe packing method.


----------



## kevin91172 (Jan 22, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> Plus it's not like they just drop a 6" pokie in the box, tape it shut, and call it good...  there is a procedure for it; a safe packing method.


 Yep! unpacking a pokie in my experience was always a lot safer than a man fighting game cock flying at your face trying to spur and pick my eyes out;P;P


----------



## Amelia (Jan 23, 2011)

Any news on the OP's shipment? Has anything been resolved?


----------

